# asking a lot for a little



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

This guy  is willing to go $20 for a nice Raleigh with rod brakes.I am tempted to pick up $20 and sell him one of mine.lol
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/2994454724.html


----------



## jpromo (May 3, 2012)

There was one I should have jumped on last fall for 125$.. it was a 1953 and looked near NOS from the original owner with original paperwork. It sold quickly and then I saw it on ebay for the next few months with a BIN of 450$ or so. Sigh.

Anyway.. you can't be picky when you have only 20$ to spend. It's like asking the Salvation Army if they have the same shirt in a different size.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

vincev said:


> This guy  is willing to go $20 for a nice Raleigh with rod brakes.I am tempted to pick up $20 and sell him one of mine.
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/2994454724.html




If you sell him one, and you sell me two, you'd have 60 BUCKS!!! What else do you have?


----------



## danny7147 (May 3, 2012)

*Rod brakes...*



vincev said:


> This guy  is willing to go $20 for a nice Raleigh with rod brakes.I am tempted to pick up $20 and sell him one of mine.
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/2994454724.html




If you want a tip... GRAB IT!!! I sell a lot of parts to Americans, and a set of rod brakes will usually fetch well over $40, so even if you part it out, grab it with both hands and don't look back


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

I wish it was that way Danny.HE is willing to pay $20 for a rod brake Raleigh.Over here a nice clean one will get you around $400.


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave! would you like me to pick up the shipping cost?Wait,I'll check the members map and drive it to Portland.Make sure you have the member flag with the black dot in the center on your front lawn.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

vincev said:


> Thanks Dave! would you like me to pick up the shipping cost?Wait,I'll check the members map and drive it to Portland.Make sure you have the member flag with the black
> dot in the center on your front lawn.




Honestly Vince, I would think that since I'm on the member map you'd be able to find me without the flag. But I'll put the flag out since you're being gracious enough to drive all the way out here.
Hell, I'll even buy you a can or bottle (under $1.50) of you're favorite beverage when you get here. Will you be sending me a list of of bicycles soon? I need to let you know which ones to bring.


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

Dave,I knew it would happen! I post a serious thread and you screw it up.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2012)

You sound a little....paranoid to me Vince. Why, I'm just sitting here having a rational conversation with you.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 3, 2012)

I found a rod brake Raleigh (well, a 1938 Gazelle safety roadster)  for $50.00 on craigslist, and it was only a few blocks from my house.  Keep looking!


----------



## vincev (May 3, 2012)

Dave,You and rational in the same sentence is an oxymoron.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2012)

*With all due respect to Dave and his old minions....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fz-mj8fUeEE


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2012)

vincev said:


> This guy  is willing to go $20 for a nice Raleigh with rod brakes.I am tempted to pick up $20 and sell him one of mine.lol
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/2994454724.html




This guy is fishing for a sucker who needs $20. more than an old bike....   I bet he's picked up more than one this way.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2012)

Bikewhorder,I like that video.I am and old minion.It took me many years to become one.Some day you whippersnappers,as Dave calls you,will want to blossom into old minions.The best way is to start as a young minion and develop into an old minion.If your a whippersnapper you have to first be fertilized by and old minion to change you over. Without getting graphic you get the idea. I like "vacuum"lol


----------



## Boris (May 5, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fz-mj8fUeEE




More starch.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (May 5, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fz-mj8fUeEE



I'm wondering why that was necessary? I didn't see anything in this post concerning you so not sure why you felt the urge to take a shot at anyone.
-Mignon


----------



## bikewhorder (May 5, 2012)

*They started it!*

It was necessary, they've been ripping on me since last week, you'd have to see this thread to try make any sense of it now. But I'm over it, its all in good fun now, I think... 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20331-Dealings-With-NBHAA

But your on the member map so you wouldn't understand.    -Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (May 5, 2012)

opps I guess this is a bump


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Belle.This actually is a carry over from another thread from the paranoid sector of the forum.lol Daves right saying more starch. Look at it this way.Before we had to use two words that would get us in trouble on the Cabe and now the same meaning is derived from one appropriate word.Heres an example.:To the ones that hate us minions,"vacuum".See it works nicely!


----------



## Boris (May 5, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> But I'm over it, its all in good fun now, I think...




As far as I'm concerned, you think right. Seriously, I did start it with the intention of just having a little fun. Basically, our perceptions differ on whether or not being on the Member Map equals threat of theft. That's OK, and I think that's part of the charm of these forums. Especially, if they are kept civil. It's fine with me if this ends here.


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2012)

Me too,just havin a little fun on the forum.Have to admit its more interesting than asking what nut fits a 1920 bike.All in fun bikewhorder.lol Now do you want to be a minion?I KNOW STOP IT!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 5, 2012)

I'll admit I did find you guys amusing, I can laugh myself when I'm being poked fun at, so long as its not malicious, it can be hard to tell when all you have to go by is what's been written.  Unlike these people http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w536Alnon24 I am here to make friends, so it would make me sad if I were to be ganged up on by my fellow bike nerds. I mean if I don't fit in here, then where could I possibly turn?


----------



## Boris (May 5, 2012)

So, we're good? GREAT!!!!.............now let's go get Vince.


----------



## chitown (May 6, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> .............now let's go get Vince.




[video=youtube_share;3bQnxlHZsjY]http://youtu.be/3bQnxlHZsjY[/video]


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2012)

Aww,come on,I'm a minion! And old minion at that! Vacuum!LOL


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2012)

Sorry Vince ol' buddy, still had a little bloodlust left over. I'm better now! We're still pals, right?


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2012)

Dave,I'll ask you the same question after I buy that ladies Colson thats for sale on the forum from the Chicago suburbs..LOL Dont worry I'm not after it.lol


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2012)

The only thing that would make me feel better than getting that Colson, would be knowing that you got it, ol' pal. Just out of curiosity, what was this thread about again?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> what was this thread about again?




Something about an English based Drug Cartel that steals peoples 28" rod pull brake bikes and uses them to smuggle drugs into the US through Seattle.  If you ask me, I think that Danny guy is behind it.


----------



## Boris (May 7, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Something about an English based Drug Cartel that steals peoples 28" rod pull brake bikes and uses them to smuggle drugs into the US through Seattle.  If you ask me, I think that Danny guy is behind it.




So you're saying we need to get Danny, right? However will we find him, he's not on the Member Map?


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2012)

Dave,Tell me you didnt start again!First you screw up my serious thread so nobody knows what is was about babbling and now you start  with the members map again!I have found Danny.He is hiding behind Tony in the U.K.on the members map!I'm also blaming Danny for all this,lets go steal all his rod brakes and for you I'm going to  see if I can get in touch with the Colson seller in Chicago!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2012)

I don't know for sure if he's behind it or not, but I have one of those bikes, so you can be sure I'm very suspicious of every tweed wearin' crack head that walks past my house.  I don't want to see my bike stolen and used for evil.


----------



## Boris (May 7, 2012)

I don't see any negatives with you trying to buy the Chicago Colson out from under me. I'm pretty sure that would only strengthen our bond. Good work on rootin' out ol' Danny. I do have to ask though, is no one safe from this wrecking crew? I mean this poor guy is England. And just when everybody's finally starting to heal from the Revolutionary War. Where next, Russia? The Netherlands?


----------

